# My Betta Journal



## tari5thatsme2 (Mar 16, 2013)

I recieved my first lil guy on March 15, 2013 from my friend Norma Low at WSRE.He is a red something, and his name, Bughuul from "Sinister" the movie, because he killed my lil neon babies and tried to eat them, the same night. That is before I found out he is a loner. I put him in a 3 gallon filtered cylinder tank, along with some fishie barrels and a home mad tunnel (that's Colton Baby). He loves his new home, and he loves to visit in the am not so much at night though. He is a camera hog too, and he loves to show off. Tonight, March 21, 2013, my friend Norma Low brought me another Betta, which I haven't name yet. I am waiting to see how he acts. He is a Pink and Blue trimmed something. When I set him down it his small container, Bughuul noticed him and popped and stared at the new guy, for quite awhile without moving. LOL. Both seem to be doing fine so far.


----------

